# LGB 1700 track contact and wiring



## srwade01 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am trying to wire 4 turnouts in a square for a trolley bus set up in a town setting. Since the bus will need to pass over one 1700 as a simple on off to drive the switch motor (DC) on the way in on one leg, then once in the leg it needs to pass over another 1700(AC) as a polarity reversing switch followed by a 3rd 1700 set up as a simple on off switch to drive the point motor in the other direction. This is a variation of the method used to automate a switchback using LGB 12010 and LGB 12070 together with a LGB 10340. My questions are as follows: 

1) can I drive one switch motor off of 2 seperate 1700s when configured as simple on offs. My thinking is yes if wired in parallel since only one would close at any one time and the direction of point throuw is controlled by the 3rd 1700 which is wired as a polarity reversing switch. 

2) since the trolley will pass over the same 1700 polarity reversing switch twice (once on the way in and once on the way out) can both sides of the switch V and ^ be used and linked together to feed the 12010/12070 Polarity reversing switch. The diagram that I have shows 2 1700s with the opposite legs ganged together and feeding the 12010/12070 combination but I am not sure if I can use the two opposite legs on the SAME 1700. 



S | |S 
P | |P 
|\_______________/| 
| S |S 
| | 
| | 
S | | 
| _______________ | 
|/ S \| 
P | |P 
S | |S 

approx diagram of track layout. Trolley will travel in same direction around the circuit (anticlockwise) at all times. 1700s for turnout changing are at the entrance to the turnout from the direction of travel and on each spur. Polarity changing 1700 sits between the turnout and the 1700 switch control sensor on the spur. polarity changes on the way in, switch is then thrown. On the way out polarity is changed again setting up the correct polarity for the switch change at the entrance to the turnout when the trolley comes round on its next pass on the circuit. 


Many thanks 

Steve


----------



## srwade01 (Jun 26, 2008)

stick diagram did not come out well - the forum removed the spaces! I can email a diagram to anyone who may be able to assist. 

thanks 

Steve


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2008)

can I drive one switch motor off of 2 seperate 1700s when configured as simple on offs.
yes. just see, that both are connected with the middle clamp, and one with the in>, the other with the out


----------

